# Login Issues - mod need help please.



## Guest

I have just signed up to this board - I had to use my work e-mail address - which I don;t like to.

I went to change my e-mail addy and it is saying that the e-mail address is already in use - the only problme with this is that I have had this e-mail for 5 years now.  So there is no way that someone else could have it.

Help?


----------



## toth boer goats

hmm...we will try ...to figure out... what happened..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Guest

Thanks - if you want for me to PM you the e-mail addy that the system says is in use let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats

we will let ya know ..if we need it.... :wink: thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ashley has been in contact with her -- she is taking care of it


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks Stacey....I contacted Ashley on it earlier..I wanted LuLu...to keep updated.... :greengrin: ...I knew... Ashley... would take care of it...she PMed me back ...... problem solved........ :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Trace

Thanks - I am all sorted out now. So sorry for the confusion - over 40 - forgot that I had signed on - how embarassing. 

Trace aka Lulu.


----------

